# IECS Combat Jacket



## jjronnie (19 Jan 2005)

Hey all,

I am looking to purchase a IECS (olive drab) goretex combat jacket throught the internet. I was wondering you guys in the military could tell me what your experience is like with this jacket. My intentions were to use it fishing/backpacking for protecting against rain and downpours in summer in Ontario/Maritimes region. I was wondering if it is too hot too wear in the summer. Some have said the U.S. ECWCS goretex jacket would be better to use as a shell. I assume both use three layer goretex. Any opinions.


----------



## q_1966 (19 Jan 2005)

If its just for camping, fishing and hiking you shouldnt need a combat jacket, civi wise, Columbia has some nice stuff

www.columbia.com


----------



## Bartok5 (19 Jan 2005)

Go with a goretex "shell" garment such as the Gen 2 US ECWCS, or the British DPM and German Flecktarn wind/rain suits that are available in most Canadian surplus shops.   

As just about every serving soldier with any credible field experience will tell you, the 3-layer Canadian IECS/ICE Combat Jacket is an abject piece of crap.   The design is utterly ludicrous, reflecting zero understanding of what constitutes practical and effective outer-wear.   The outer layer of the Combat Jacket (and the matching trousers) is medium weight NCYO twill with minimal weather resistance.   As a result it   quickly becomes saturated, heavy, and does not "breathe" when exposed to rain.   It also takes forever and a day to dry out once wet.   The goretex "middle layer" floats loose underneath the NYCO outer layer.   The (misplaced) idea being that you can snag/tear the outer layer of the jacket without damaging the underlying goretex membrane because the two are not bonded together.   The inner layer of the combat jacket is a lightweight tight-weave 100% nylon that is akin to wearing a garbage bag - it does not breath at all.   In essence, the inner and outer layers of the IECS/ICE combat jacket contradict the fundamental purpose of the goretex layer.   The outer lay is not weather resistant, and the inner layer does not breathe.    Due to its triple-layer design (and lack of breathability), the IECS/ICE combat jacket is too hot for wear much above 15 C unless you are just standing around.   Even then, you wouldn't want to wear it when the temperatures are any higher than 20C.   Regardless of the ambient temperature, if you exert yourself wearing the combat jacket you will sweat up a storm.

Go for proper mil-spec shell with the goretex bonded directly to the outer nylon layer.   The U.S., British or German versions are all excellent performers in the field.    Trust me when I say that you would deeply regret buying the Canadian-issue IECS/ICE combat jacket for your wilderness activities.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2005)

If you still want one after all that they go on ebay for about $60-$100 bucks.


----------



## Love793 (19 Jan 2005)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> If you still want one after all that they go on ebay for about $60-$100 bucks.



Haven't seen one lately on Ebay.  Just to let people know, the replacement cost is $230 give or take.  DAMB THIEVES!!!!!


----------



## jjronnie (19 Jan 2005)

Thanks Mark C,

I'll definately follow your advice. Trouble is, the surplus stores out east are few and far between. Does anyone have any links to good Canadian online surplus stores?


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Haven't seen one lately on Ebay.   Just to let people know, the replacement cost is $230 give or take.   DAMB THIEVES!!!!!


type in iecs or gortex on ebay


----------



## Love793 (20 Jan 2005)

Thanks


----------



## PeAcH (20 Jan 2005)

www.celsurplus.com


----------



## BKells (20 Jan 2005)

If you're not using it for the field, why buy it? Here's a good saying someone told me.. "Of course civillian kit is better, people climb everest in that kit. Do people climb everest in canadian issue kit? No."


----------



## jjronnie (20 Jan 2005)

BKELLS,

I usually look at army surplus because I don't feel like spending hard earned money on overpriced garbage like Columbia sportswear that's eventually going to get dirty and ripped anyhow. Plus, when i do my hiking/backpacking/fishing/hunting in the backcountry i don't feel like sticking out like a sore thumb as the majority of the color combinations offered by civi clothes makers are guady and loud. Look at The North Face, anything with goretex in it will cost at least 350-400 bucks. I've looked at cabela's stuff but they dont seem to be as ruggedly made as some of army stuff i've come across. And again it's mainly because of the price.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (20 Jan 2005)

Just because its military doesn't mean its durable...remember cheapest bidder.  I've had a North Face jacket that I paid around 300 buck for 11 years ago and apart from colour change it might as well be 1 day old.  I've never had piece of military kit that gets worn to the field last that long (except the old wool shirt).
You get what you pay for.


----------

